# Another NOID - sukhakulii hybrid



## Lint (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have another NOID, so let the speculations commence... The label said Paph. Maudiae var. Coloratum, but I don't really see much of a Maudiae in this one. It looks mostly like a giant (14cm "wingspan") sukhakulii with a slightly different pouch and sepal.

What do you think? Paph. Makuli? Or Paph. Montagnard maybe?
As you can see, I have two plants that seem to be siblings.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Lint (Apr 20, 2011)

Doesn't anyone have any ideas? To me, this does not really look like a complex Maudiae hybrid.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 20, 2011)

IMO it's not a maudiae hybrid but there's no real way of telling, it's all a guessing game. Sorry.
Do you like it? That's all that counts, go ahead & give it a name, 'clonal' it can be!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think it's name is NoID.


----------



## Lint (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not looking for a name, I know it's impossible to say and I will never write a tag on this plant unless the breeder himself tells me the name.

I am only trying to learn to look for clues on how to identify possible parents. 
For example, I was thinking it could be sukhakulii x callosum, especially the one on the right looks like callosum to me, because of the twisted sepal and the shape of the petals. The other one though has so much horizontal veins in the dorsal sepal, I have not seen this in either sukhakulii or callosum and I don't know enough about Paph. breeding to say for sure if this is a sign for the plant being something else entirely or if it could still be sukhakulii x callosum.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2011)

what about tonsum x sukh.? I could not find a pic of this one in the web however, only Tontonsuk! (= tonsum x Tonsuk) => http://www7b.biglobe.ne.jp/~mochizuki-orchids/dome2009.htm ! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 22, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> what about tonsum x sukh.? I could not find a pic of this one in the web however, only Tontonsuk! (= tonsum x Tonsuk) => http://www7b.biglobe.ne.jp/~mochizuki-orchids/dome2009.htm ! Jean


I think Jean is right on, that's what I thought too.
or Tonsuk? both plants are showing characteristics of both species.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2011)

It has a tonsum feel to it IMO.


----------

